# اجتماعي ومجتمعي



## translation lover

مرحباً، ما الفرق بين المصطلحين "الاجتماعي" و"المجتمعي"؟
شكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## إسكندراني

الاجتماعي هو كلّ ما يؤثّر في المجتمع
والمجتمعي هو كلّ ما يعُمّ المجتمع ويدور فيه

فالحديث الاجتماعي مثلاً حديث عن مصلحة المجتمع لكنّه يدور بين نخبة متخصّصة
والحديث المجتمعي هو ما يدور على لسان عموم المجتمع

هكذا أراهم يُستخدمون


----------



## translation lover

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## إسكندراني

أرجو انتظار آراء من هو أدرى منّي لأنّ ما طرحته كان تخميناً  ماذا ترى أنت؟


----------



## barkoosh

تُستعمل كلمة "اجتماعي" للإشارة إلى العلاقات بين الناس والتفاعلات بين الأفراد، بينما تُستعمل كلمة "مجتمعي" للإشارة إلى ما يرتبط بمجتمع معين أو مجتمعات معينة.‏
​مثلا، يعرّف أحد المراجع عبارة "أثاث طرازي" بالقول إنه "الأثاث الذي يُتَّبع في هيئته وميزاته طراز معين، زمني أو مجتمعي". إذاً المقصود هنا هو طراز يتميّز به زمن معين أو مجتمع معين، ولا يمكن القول "اجتماعي" هنا إذ ليس المقصود العلاقات بين الناس.‏
​‫غير أن استعمال كلمة "مجتمعي" يقتصر عموما على التعابير التخصصية، مثل "علم النفس الاجتماعي" و"علم النفس المجتمعي"، أو "طب النفس الاجتماعي" و"طب النفس المجتمعي". وللأسف، لا يمكن معرفة الفرق بينها إلا بالعودة إلى المراجع الأجنبية التي تُترجَم منها التعابير التخصصية. وفي الأغلب، وبالإذن من المنتدى لاضطراري إلى استعمال كلمات غير عربية، تقابل "اجتماعي" كلمة social بينما تقابل "مجتمعي" كلمة community.‏
​


----------

